# Fuel? What do you use?



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Appears I can put E10 in my new Platinum 24 but the dealer told me I would be better off with regular! Very hard to find regular around here. What do you use?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If regular means ethanol free, try this.
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada
Hard to find for me also or I would use it in all my power equipment.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

I only run premium with no alcohol added around here it's got red handle on the pump and states right on the the pump NO ALCOHOL added FOR RECREATIONAL use It's more but unless your blowing a football field everyday it's cheaper than screwing up your carb. Put a fuel filter on too. I have 2 gallon gas can that I use just for the mower and blower.forces me to get gas more frequently but then it's always fresh. My 2 cents.


----------



## Mabe (Nov 30, 2013)

The marina down the road from me sells ethanol free. Its not cheap, but cheaper than carb work.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

one of my buddies use to run 93 octane gas in his b&s


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheapest fuel I can find and add stuff to it. All stations that sell non-ethanol closed or no longer carry it. . I buy whatever and put marine sta-bil and, startron and seafoam in it. Everything starts fine and is running well so that's all that matters. Haven't tossed a rod yet. Wish I could buy non-ethanol.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

91 octane non-oxygenated gasoline for small engines and snowmobiles and boats or collector cars. It costs more but it is cheaper than rebuilding you carburetor plus ethanol draws water into it and can cause corrosion too and can rust your gas tank and damage your rubber parts in your carburetor


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> 91 octane non-oxygenated gasoline for small engines and snowmobiles and boats or collector cars. It costs more but it is cheaper than rebuilding you carburetor plus ethanol draws water into it and can cause corrosion too and can rust your gas tank and damage your rubber parts in your carburetor


All this I know but if I have no choice I have no choice. That's why the additives.
The stations around here stopped carrying good gasoline.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> 91 octane non-oxygenated gasoline for small engines and snowmobiles and boats or collector cars. It costs more but it is cheaper than rebuilding you carburetor plus ethanol draws water into it and can cause corrosion too and can rust your gas tank and damage your rubber parts in your carburetor


That's what I run, thankful that both of the gas stations near my house have 91 ethanol free.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Only premium high octane, treated with Seafoam. Contains no ethanol. This is all I use in all of my small engines.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I use regular gas with ethanol. If ethanol-free was available near me I would get it. I have however never had any problem with the e-10. I'm very strict on how fast I use the gas. It will only sit for a maximum of 2 months or its put in the car. I also always run the gas completely out of my carbs. Even sometimes just pop them open to let them drain and try to get as much out of the gas tank as possible before storing. It makes it a lot easier to start first time.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one to use premium only, in small gas engines. Everyone I tell around here, think that I'm nuts for spending the extra coin on the good stuff. 

Now, for the non ethanol stuff, that's a bit tricky to find. And to be honest, it's the one reason that I make sure that I shut the fuel off, to kill the engine. It may not get rid of all the fuel in the bowl, but it does get rid of a lot, and minimizes the potential for problems down the road.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I use premium because it's the only thing in the area that is ethanol free. It's supposed to be 100% pure gas. That said I still add Marine Sta-bil to every 5 gal tank I make up.

If you can't get pure gas and have to get oxygenated, I definitely recommend the Marine Sta-bil. It works best with moisture and alcohol.
.
.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> All this I know but if I have no choice I have no choice. That's why the additives.
> The stations around here stopped carrying good gasoline.


 X2
My Ariens guy told me that he would use SeaFoam instead of Stabil. In trying to search that idea out, looks like many more people use Stabil. He said there was some additive in Stabil he didn't like. Not sure which one it was. 
Around here, regular these days is 10% ethanol. You can get premium that is 10% ethanol as well. The premium is what I have bought in the past but would be glad to buy some without any ethanol in it if it were available. I live in SE Iowa.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Only premium high octane, treated with Seafoam. Contains no ethanol. This is all I use in all of my small engines.


same here......

I know I don't see any benefit to using high octane by using it in these super low compression engines, but it's the only way I can get no ethanol in the fuel around here.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I use Shell V-POWER 91 premium octane,that's what the Ariens salesman told me to use. Just started using SeaFoam also. 2 cap full in 10 liter[2.5 gallon] fuel can,1 cap full in gas tank of the D28+.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> I use Shell V-POWER 91 premium octane,that's what the Ariens salesman told me to use. Just started using SeaFoam also. 2 cap full in 10 liter[2.5 gallon] fuel can,1 cap full in gas tank of the D28+.


I'm guessing the only reason they recommended V-Power is because, like here, it's the only grade available w/o ethanol. The added octane gives no added benefit for these low compression engines. If all three grades were ethanol free, you'd want to run 87 octane. The higher the octane the slower the combustion process and therefore the more resistant to detonation it will be. You will get the most power when using the lowest octane gas which will not not cause detonation. 

I have to run high octane in my "fun" cars because I have the fuel/timing tables setup as such to where I will see detonation if I don't.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That "resistant to detonation" is also a very small problem with resistant to starting. If you have an engine that is difficult to start you might notice it's a bit more difficult to start with premium. I can only get premium without the ethanol but I too would gladly switch to regular if I could find it without the ethanol.

The problem I've come across with Sta-bil is the stereotypical guy thing of if an ounce is good three ounces is better thinking. They want to sell product so if they're telling you to use an ounce per ... whatever it's more than enough and adding more just wastes the product and in some cases can cause a problem. Some people have disliked adding Sta-bil as they've found carbs gummed up with a red residue from people using Sta-bil but I believe it's from excessive mixtures.

The "old" red formula is good but the new Marine Sta-bil is better at what we want from it, handling moisture and methanol.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

So, what is better for our use, Marine Sta-bil or Seafoam? I use Marine Sta-bil in the fuel mixture for all my chainsaws.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

I can get 110 Octane Ethanol free gas for $8.99 a gallon - but I'd wager that 110 octane is overkill - too high for my 420cc B&S


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Only premium high octane, treated with Seafoam. Contains no ethanol. This is all I use in all of my small engines.





JRHAWK9 said:


> So, what is better for our use, Marine Sta-bil or Seafoam? I use Marine Sta-bil in the fuel mixture for all my chainsaws.


I use both. Starting and carb issues have never been a problem.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I use both. Starting and carb issues have never been a problem.


you are waisting monesy, seafaom is a fuel stabilazer
jr hawk you have it backwards high octane fuel actually burns faster so there is no detonation
as for gas i'm using 87 octane from the valero station and seafoam


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> jr hawk you have it backwards high octane fuel actually burns faster so there is no detonation


sorry, but you're wrong. Faster burn does not mean less detonation, it's actually the opposite. 



> High octane gasoline burns slower than low octane gasoline. The slow burn prevents engine knock when cylinder pressures are high.


http://mn.gov/commerce/weights-and-measures/images/OctaneFacts.pdf

The faster it burns the more susceptible to detonation because it would want to ignite even sooner as the piston approaches TDC. The higher the octane the more resistance to detonation it has because of the slower burn properties.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd go with the Marine Sta-bil. It's designed for what we need.
IMHO Seafoam is good but it's not great at anything. You can toss it in your fuel tank for a cleaner or toss it in your oil for a cleaner. I don't think anything that is multipurpose is as good as something that is a dedicated product.
The reviews from users is what made me change to Marine Sta-bil. I do add a little Lucas FI cleaner now and then in the recommended amount for cleaning.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Take a look at your local Indian Res stations. They buy and do what they want and buy real gas if they can get it like in Quebec. Around here their Super is ethanol free and actually fairly cheap being about what you pay for regular locally. You can also get 100 fully leaded (100 LL or low lead)aviation gas at your local airport. That's the small ones that service Cessnas Piper and the like. A few of them even have leaded 87 for use in the really old stuff or at least did a few years back. They will sell it to you in cans
I try to run the super in my 83 outboard. When I can't I just try to run it dry or switch back to the tank with the Ethanol Free gas before I come into the dock. When I picked it up the marina owner told me there is actually nothing wrong with running Ethanol gas in small engines, the trouble is when it sits in there for long periods. That's why i make sure that I either switch tanks or just unplug the the thing at the dock and let it run dry and shut off while i get the trailer. The big culprit I do know of is the fuel lines themselves. The inner liner of the old type just breaks down inside and the black particles go right through the filter and just trash your carb. It takes a long time and a lot of soaking time but it happens eventually if you leave ethanol in them. Changing fuel lines to the new ethanol type is cheap insurance . Whatever you do never leave ethanol gas in a small engine during layup. That's the worst thing you can do.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"When I picked it up the marina owner told me there is actually nothing wrong with running Ethanol gas in small engines, the trouble is when it sits in there for long periods."

*_You hit the nail on the head, it's good gas it just doesn't store well.
It works in the engine great. The alcohol actually helps it run a little cooler. The whole problem is if you have components (fuel line, carb parts) that aren't designed for it or if you let the stuff sit. That sitting is what kills our small engines. I actually search for E85 to run 25% E85 / 75% premium in my turbo Volvo and it runs very, very well. But I'm driving almost every day and the fuel is always fresh.

The only thing wrong with oxygenated fuel or E10 is it just doesn't age well when left in a carb or tank for any period of time compared to straight gas.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

All I know is I've never had an issue storing my mower over winter with a full tank of gas (87 octane) treated with Stabil. (the non Marine formula) It starts right up every Spring & I've never had any gas related issues. 
I'm 63 now & have been doing this as long as I can remember. It hasn't failed me yet, so it's what I'll continue doing. 
Since I've been reading about Sea Foam a lot here, I also tried using that this year. 
Having said all that, if I could readily find non ethanol gas in my area, I'd likely go with it for my mower & snow blower.


----------



## cussong (Dec 23, 2013)

*Premium Gas -Making Toro 826 OXE Run too Hot?*

Hi -- I have a Toro 826 OXE and use non ethanol 91 or 94 octane gas. I have been having problems with it as it runs fine under load for 15/20 minutes and then dies out as soon as I engage the auger. Plenty of new gas in the tank, auger is not clogged and gas cap is new. Carb cleaned/sparkplug and coil replaced under warranty but problem persists. I spoke to Toro and they seem to think that the B & S engine can't handle the high octane gas and it is running too hot. I have never had a problem running the "good stuff" in my small engines or vehicles --- if anything, they ran better. Ideas?


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I will most likely get yelled at from this crew on this forum for this but I have always just added some Marvel Mystery oil to all my mower and blower fuel and I have never had a problem. I learned this from my father who learned it from his father and it seems to work. By the way I usually use shell 93.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been putting in regular from whatever station in every motor I have (Rototiller, Chipper, 2 Lawnmowers, Generator, Snowblower) and all the motors are running just fine. I think the rototiller is around 30 years old now. I never put conditioner either, never drain gas, never run them dry or replace fuel. Not one ever needed carburetor work.

I wish the motor would die on some of these so I'd have an excuse to replace some of them 

Motors usually outlast transmissions, frames etc. for me.

My 17 year old murray snowblower motor is like new. But the gear box is broken, repairable, but still very tired. Should replace all sprockets, chains, belts, friction disk and bushings. Giving it to a friend that will fix it for his newly married son.

And I bought an new Ariens 

If these new motors are LESS resilient to modern fuels I'd be curious to know.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

cussong said:


> Hi -- I have a Toro 826 OXE and use non ethanol 91 or 94 octane gas. I have been having problems with it as it runs fine under load for 15/20 minutes and then dies out as soon as I engage the auger. Plenty of new gas in the tank, auger is not clogged and gas cap is new. Carb cleaned/sparkplug and coil replaced under warranty but problem persists. I spoke to Toro and they seem to think that the B & S engine can't handle the high octane gas and it is running too hot. I have never had a problem running the "good stuff" in my small engines or vehicles --- if anything, they ran better. Ideas?


 High Test is NOT "good stuff" it just has a different flash point. Sometimes they might add more detergents. But regular should be fine.

See my post above. I'd see how it does on regular.

Cars will adjust timing to match fuel these engines won't.

Put the octane the manufacturer recommends is the best thing for the motor.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

I have definitely noticed a difference between running fuel with ethanol in it and no ethanol. No ethanol runs MUCH better. Sadly the EPA won't allow any of the stations around here to sell it in the 85/87/89 Octane, only 91 and running premium (91 Octane) up here at altitude (6000ft) doesn't help matters with these simple engines, they do best with the 85/87. I always run the fuel out of the tank before summarizing the rigs and will also run it out with a little bit of seafoam in it as well. Seafoam is one of the best fuel stabilizers out there as it will actually stabilize the fuel somewhat compared to Stabil which only builds a thin protective film on the top of the fuel which will break and not re-form should you move your engine/machine around any. At least that is what I have learned over the years?


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am surprised no one mentioned avoiding pumps that use one hose shared for all grades. We still have a couple stations in town that have an individual hose for each grade. These stations are my first choice. If I have to use a station that has only one hose for all grades, I fill my car first then fill my cans second.
I try to use any grade without ethanol, which ends up being premium most of the time. Sea Foam or Stabile lets me sleep better, works well in the gas tank as well 
Ken


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

(Bang head on wall) Never thought about the hose. Will have to remember to pump a couple gallons into the car before filling the can.

Good catch


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Ethanol free premium, then add your favorite stabilizer..

5-30 Mobile 1/oil

Merry Christmas
HS928TAS


----------

